# Insect ID



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

I have no clue what these little white things are but they are all over 1 of my shrubs. I think they are killing it b/c over half it has died.


----------



## Havinfun (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like aphids


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Sep 28, 2012)

It looks like aphids. Get some horticultural oil and spray it or you can mix your own. You can get different "recipes" for it off the internet.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Those are white flies.  You need to spray those bushes or you will lose them.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I will get some spray for them!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 29, 2012)

Dishwashing liquid and water,,, mix and spray.They will be gone.Cheap and effective


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks CP!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2012)

Neem oil works also.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Neem oil works also.
> 
> Hoss



What's that?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2012)

Try this link.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_5111583_make-neem-oil-pesticide.html

We used it this year and seems to work well.  

Hoss


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 29, 2012)

I have these on my Gardenia bushes. Here's a couple links.
http://www.garden.org/howtos/index.php?q=show&id=1315

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/county/laurens/mg/askmg/030_aphids_and_whiteflies.pdf


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Put a couple of spiders out there Christy!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Put a couple of spiders out there Christy!


----------



## BBQ Bob (Oct 3, 2012)

You have tea scale on your euonymus! You can spray with orthene or an oil spray, best results are in the spring when they are in the crawler stage!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 4, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Put a couple of spiders out there Christy!


 


Crickett said:


>


 
Ahpids is what I thought but I ain't for sure but I knew before I opened it what it wasn't


----------

